# How much to get a Tree cut down?



## Marcus1 (29 May 2008)

There is a large tree in a garden I need to get cut down. Does anyone know anyone who could do it for cheap?


----------



## eileen alana (29 May 2008)

Are you allowed to cut it down??


----------



## Ravima (29 May 2008)

hire a chainsaw, gather a few friends and off you go.


----------



## mathepac (29 May 2008)

Marcus1 said:


> There is a large tree in a garden I need to get cut down...


Hopefully its your own garden or at least you have the owner's permission before you get started...


----------



## Yeager (29 May 2008)

These 'cheap' jobs if taken on by an amatures can end up costing more in the long run if you havn't a clue what you are doing. If its your first time ever using a chainsaw learning on the job as you attempt to take down a large tree isn't advised, the things are in sane. 

Do your homework first before tearing into the job or you will end up taking down the tree, the fence, the neighbours patio and god knows what else. Make sure you know what way the tree is likely to fall (depend on its incline) and do it bit my bit...........oh yeah don't forget to be in a safe place yourself as it comes down likewise ensure your family and friends are out of its falling path too.


----------



## sabre (29 May 2008)

What type of tree is it, and what size. depending on the tree a sawmill will cut it down and take it away for nothing.

DO NOT dream of cutting it down your self, if you have never used a chainsaw before. Even if a tree is inclined in one direction , its possible it will fall in another direction. Branch weight , length ect will determine the fall direction as well as inclination of the tree. 

Speaking from experience of cutting down many trees , from small thinnings to 4' diameter elms, its a professional you want , its not a diy option.

sabre


----------



## Satanta (30 May 2008)

Ravima said:


> hire a chainsaw, gather a few friends and off you go.


Are the friends there to assist in some way or simply to spread out and use as targets? 



Marcus1 said:


> There is a large tree in a garden I need to get cut down. Does anyone know anyone who could do it for cheap?


As others have pointed out, it's nearly impossible to give a meaningful reply (other than to point out the H&S issues of trying to do this yourself) without more details.

What type of tree is it? What size is it? Are you in a rural or urban location? What location are you in (if you want some suggestions for people in the area who carry out this type of work)? Are there houses/power lines/etc. in the area?

I have seen first hand the impacts of people trying to take on this type of apparently simple job first hand, both in terms of physical and financial damage (e.g. wounds, damaged property etc.) and would suggest from the original query the OP isn't in a position to carry out the work themselves (i.e. if you have to ask...).


----------



## extopia (30 May 2008)

Satanta said:


> Are you in a rural or urban location?



I don't think that makes much difference, City trees depend to behave much the same as country trees, unless I'm very much mistaken.


----------



## Satanta (30 May 2008)

extopia said:


> I don't think that makes much difference, City trees depend to behave much the same as country trees, unless I'm very much mistaken.


It makes a big difference if the OP is in a location where the tree can't simply be felled in one go. 

If it's a very large tree in an urban location (or a rural location with constraints) it might/would require a lot of specialist equipment to get it down safely and without damaging anything. Depending on the location and the surrounding environment, the tree might have to be dismantled limb by limb. Obviously, we have no idea of the potential constraints as the original post was vague... hence the additional questions.


----------



## Crugers (30 May 2008)

Ravima said:


> hire a chainsaw, gather a few friends and off you go.


 
And make sure to have the video camera running so you can at least get £250 from 'You've Been Framed' to offset against the cost of the damage you do!


----------



## computerman (31 May 2008)

It costs approx 700 per tree.  (I had over 30 cut down last year in between my garden and my neighbours.) In the end I got a group of experienced exlandscapers (foreign) who cut them down for under 100 per tree.  All 30 were taken down over two weekends and cut into logs for cutting to firewood (which I will have to do).

Last year the 700 euro was the average price which included subcontractors all risks insurance.


----------



## eileen alana (31 May 2008)

Under Section 37 of the Forestry Act, 1946, it is illegal to uproot any tree over ten years old or to cut down any tree, unless notice of the intention to do so has been given in accordance with the Act.

See [broken link removed]


----------



## Blinder (1 Jun 2008)

eileen alana said:


> Under Section 37 of the Forestry Act, 1946, it is illegal to uproot any tree over ten years old or to cut down any tree, unless notice of the intention to do so has been given in accordance with the Act.
> 
> See [broken link removed]



But from the same page

*The prohibition on the uprooting or cutting down of trees does not apply where:*

a) It is a hazel, apple, plum, damson, pear or cherry tree grown for the value of its fruit or any 1ozier;
b) The activity is covered by a felling licence;
c) It is less than 100 feet from a dwelling other than a wall or temporary structure;
d) It is standing in a County or other Borough or an urban district.


----------



## Marcus1 (1 Jun 2008)

I've heard e380, that's to get it taken way as well, is that good?


----------



## Killter (2 Jun 2008)

DO NOT ATTEMPT to cut that tree yourself if you've never used a chainsaw before. My chainsaw protective clothes are covered in cuts-if I was wearing jeans and tees when the saw hit my clothes at any of those times Id be limbless.

often cutting the tree is the cheap part-removing/chipping/deposing of the tree costs the same as the cutting. What size is it and is near the house?

and you cant hire out saws anymore. its illegal. Even with a licence.


----------



## extopia (2 Jun 2008)

Killter said:


> and you cant hire out saws anymore. its illegal. Even with a licence.



That's interesting. You can still buy a saw though, without a license. Any tips on how to learn to use a chainsaw properly? Are there good courses you can do?


----------



## Killter (3 Jun 2008)

Contact : Kevin Birchall, Tree Care Ireland, Carlow 059 9161 899 (this is not me! and not an advertisement...just the best place to train in chainsaw use. recognised within the industry as being the best).

Some dodgey places you "buy" the saw in the morning, and then "sell it back" to the retailer after a trail use, for about one hundred a day. Very messy.

Those huge bid 16 " bar saws in aldi , argos etc. Im convinced lead to untold blood letting and misery for alot of saturday morning gardeners. 
Killter


----------



## extopia (3 Jun 2008)

Thanks for that. I recently bought a Husqvarna 345 to cut up some fallen trees but I'm a bit wary of using it now - I really want to keep my limbs! I might get in touch with those people. I see they have a website here.


----------



## Killter (3 Jun 2008)

You just bought a great saw. They are Very good. Ring Kevin and he might be doing a course near you. Tree Care Irel. train the professionals in Ireland.

You can buy all kinds of pricey protective clothing-but if your just doing some light work all you need is basic standard clothing which do the same protective job and are much cheaper. Ask TCI-they are geuinely nice blokes and will give you sound, non pushy advice.

best of luck


----------



## beaky (4 Jun 2008)

Not much feed back from marcus1. I got 4 x 40 foot trees cut by a neighbour who has a lifetime expeience with chainsaws. The trees were v close to my house but had a field at the other side. He drove his JCB up to them and used the back actor to ensure they fell into the field. He had the 4 felled in 90 minutes and did it as a favour.

My point is he had done this many times before. I do have a chainsaw but would never dream of trying it with those trees after I felled one of their comrades last year, with the help of 2 friends with ropes, one an engineer who mis-calculated the height of the tree. We had no influence on the direction the tree fell and its top branches, as thin as your finger, hit the edge of the roof broke 4 slates and cruched 2 feet length of gutter. How lucky was that, could have been so much worse.

Get some one who knows what they are at, be it a professional or someone who has the experience and a digger. Its not a diy job IMHO. Of course the trees are still lying where they fell.  They will be cut up by me as that is a big job too.


----------

